# Server für Newsletter-Service



## xamunrax (17. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Unsere Firma plant einen Newsletter-Service für Bestandskunden einzurichten. Ich habe nun die Aufgabe nach einem passendem Server zu suchen. Leider bringe ich da nun nicht gerade eine Maße an Erfahrung mit, darum dachte ich frage ich euch einfach mal vielleicht hat ja jemand damit Erfahrungen.

Eckdaten:
ca. 1500 Bestandskunden welche etwa 3000-10000 Newsletter im Monat verschicken wollen/sollen. 
Entspricht damit etwa 15.000.000 eMails im Monat. 

a) Welche Serverleistung ist dafür erforderlich?
b) Wieviel Traffic ist ungefair zu erwarten?
c) Wir haben zwar nen kleines Team an Programmierern, aber wenn mich nicht alles irrt sollte das nicht mit PHP umgesetzt werden, oder?

Vielen Dank im voraus!
Nathaniel


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. März 2011)

Hallo Nathaniel,

das Thema Newsletterversand bei den Stueckzahlen ist ziemlich aufwendig, d.h. die Themen Serverleistung und Traffic spielen eigentlich gar keine Rolle. Von wesentlicher Bedeutung sind alle Massnahmen, um sicherzustellen, dass ein Grossteil der Newsletter ihre Empfaenger auch tatsaechlich erreichen und nicht durch eine der diversen Anti-Spam-Massnahmen aussortiert werden. In dem Kontext ist u.a. auch der Inhalt der Newsletter von entscheidender Bedeutung.

Genau wie du schon vermutet hast, ist der Newsletterversand in diesem Bereich nichts fuer (einfache, selbstgestrickte) PHP-Scripte. Ein vernuenftiges Bouncehandling, was bei diesen Stueckzahlen einfach Pflicht ist, wuerde alleine schon aufwendig zu implementieren sein.

Ich wuerde dringend empfehlen, dich hier an einen professionellen Dienstleister zu wenden.

Viele Gruesse,
Arne


----------



## port29 (18. März 2011)

Tut mir leid, da muss ich dir jetzt widersprechen. Bei 1.500 Empfängern pro Sendung braucht man nichts besonderes. Mein Exim Server (2x 4 Core Xeon mit 16GB RAM) schafft die Zustellung von 7-10 E-Mails pro Sekunde. => ca. 200 Sekunden für 1.500 Empfänger => ca. 4 Minuten. Setzt man für den Versand schwächere Hardware ein, so wird es etwas länger dauern. Die E-Mails verbleiben dann einfach in der Queue. Wenn man genug RAM hat, kann man die Queue auch komplett auf eine Ram Disk verlagern, dann spart man sich das schreiben und lesen der Mails von der Festplatte.

Ansonsten gibt es speziell für den Newsletterversand Tricks. Man sortiert in der Regel die Empfänger immer nach dem Domainnamen. Sonst kann man noch die BCCs verwenden, etc. Aber bei einer so geringen Anzahl an Empfängern braucht man das in der Regel nicht.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. März 2011)

Hello port29,

falls das gerade auf mich bezogen sein sollte, moechte ich noch einmal folgenden Absatz des TO hervorheben:


> ca. 1500 Bestandskunden welche etwa 3000-10000 Newsletter im Monat verschicken wollen/sollen.
> Entspricht damit etwa 15.000.000 eMails im Monat.


1500 Kunden wollen *jeweils* 3000-10000 Newsletter verschicken, sodass bis zu 15 Millionen Emails entstehen. Nichtsdestotrotz sehe auch ich die Serverhardware nicht als den entscheidenden Punkt an.



> Man sortiert in der Regel die Empfänger immer nach dem Domainnamen. Sonst kann man noch die BCCs verwenden


Gerade davon (Sortierung sowie BCC) jedoch wuerde ich dringend abraten - Stichwort Mailbombe bzw. ist das masshafte Benutzen von BCC par excellence das Verhalten von Spammern nach Lehrbuch.

Viele Gruesse,
Arne


----------

